# New House New Refrigerator



## vondy (Feb 9, 2005)

So buying my first house and I have a month to find a refrigerator.
As much as I would love to have a sub-zero, my budget won't allow it.
So I'm thinking less than 2K more like less than 1,500 if possible.
I definitely want bottom mount freezer and stainless. Other than that I need something reliable that works pretty well. Not many features necessary.

Been looking at GE, Maytag, Jenn-Air.... not to sure about LG.

Would love any help.

Thanks!


----------



## pjmomrunner (Jun 24, 2005)

If you copy and paste the following report from a consumer info website that I subscribe to into Word or some other word processing program you can probably make this more readable: (Note: LG has been recalled.) (Note also: "45" = energy cost to run for a year, "25" = cu. ft., 17.1 is usable cu. ft., remaining #s are exterior dimensions)

BOTTOM-FREEZERS (INCLUDING FRENCH-DOOR MODELS) 
17 LG LRFC25750[WW]
$1650 45 25 17.1 • • 70 x 36 x 32 
18 Amana ABB222ZDE[W] CR Best Buy $980 44 21.9 16.5 • • 70 x 33 x 31 
19 Amana AFD2535DE[W] $1650 46 25.1 17.5 • • • 70 x 36 x 32 
20 Kenmore (Sears) Elite Trio 7552[2] 
Elite Trio 7553[ ] $1700
$1800 46 24.8 18.1 • • • 70 x 36 x 32 
21 Kenmore (Sears) Elite Trio 7554[2]
$1800 45 25.0 16.8 • • • 69 x 36 x 32 
22 Maytag MFF2557HE[W] $1430 46 24.8 16.7 • • 70 x 36 x 32 
23 Kenmore (Sears) 7500[2] CR Best Buy $750 47 19.7 15.2 • 68 x 30 x 32 
24 GE GBS20KBR[WW] $895 41 19.5 13.3 68 x 30 x 32 
25 GE Profile PDS22MCR[WW] $1375 42 22.3 13.9 • 69 x 33 x 33 
26 Kenmore (Sears) 7528[2] 
7529[ ] $1270
$1150 45 22.4 13.7 • • 69 x 33 x 32 
27 Whirlpool Gold GB9SHKXM[Q] $855 43 18.5 13.1 67 x 30 x 31 
28 Fisher & Paykel E522B 
E522B[ ]G $1050
$1050 47 17.2 12.8 • • 67 x 32 x 28


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

We got the Kenmore Elite Trio about 1-1/2 years ago; 24 cubic feet, double doors and bottom freezer. Made to Sears' specs by Amana and at the time only available from Sears. Amana now markets the same unit under their own brand. Has a filter and inside chilled water dispenser. We're quite pleased with it. I think it goes for around $1600, though we paid a little more at the time.

Mike


----------

